# Best offers on Car Loans .. Who to choose ?



## Jezza (Jan 11, 2009)

Afternoon peeps,

after 18 months renting cars and flinging them without a care over the speed bumps around the city, I have decided to take the plunge and buy a nice new motor (woohooo)

I'm going to buy a new car, and part finance it (50%).

I know that rates on new cars are better than used, I've got a good deal on a brand new 2010 model at a dealer and now need to find the right bank to spare me the remaining AEDs

Who whould I choose ? I currently bank with Emirates NBD and can easily opt for their Auto Loan, but I'm aware that going to a different bank might benefit me in some of the add ons that the offer.

So any recommendations ?


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Laoewi just suggested Dubai Islamic Bank in this thread: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...s-living-dubai/70107-moving-dubai-london.html

I'm with Emirates NBD, interest rate is 5.6 p.a., just because that's where my payroll gets deposited and it was easier to get it with them... if I had gone with another bank they would have wanted me to open a currents or savings account, and I really didn't want to have accounts in two banks... dealing with one of them is more than enough, thank you...


----------



## exguy (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello!

just out of curiosity, how much is the minimum up front payment you have to make when buying a new car? Thanks


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

Emirates NBD have some very good special offeres if your buying new - For example, if your buying a new Lexus its 0%


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

For new cars it can be 0% depending on the brand, etc. For older cars they may require a 10-20% deposit.


----------

